
Cleffy – Everybody will play music Live on Kickstarter - cleffy
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cleffy/cleffy-everybody-will-play-music?ref=yc
======
hellbanner
Title should be "Cleffy - Everybody will play Music". The Live on Kickstarter
is confusing, anyways.

Interesting that the founders use 4 different social networks (but neat that
they offer funders to reach out to them)

~~~
cleffy
Hi hellbanner!

Thank you so much for your comment! You're totally right! Infact there was an
exclamation mark between "Music" and "Live". I don't know where it went!! I
will post the link again.

Yes everyone got his own preferred Social network! And yes, we'd love to hear
from funders! :)

Best, Cleffy

